# floral scrolly flourish transfers



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello! Does anyone know where I can get floral, swirly, flourishy, ornate transfers? (that I could use my heat press to use) similair to this, but with out the rhinestones: Thanks!


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi....Wildside comes to mind as well as AirWaves....both offer floral transfers at reasonable prices


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

May also want to try Proworld (Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World), they stock from the various transfer makers to provide the widest selection. So don't be surprised if you see some similar designs. 

General rule of thumb: if you deal with the suppliers direct, you'll save money, however you may be caught into minimum quantities/minimum orders and be limited to their designs. If you're trying the shotgun approach to see what appeals to your markets, Proworld will probably be better for the variety so that you don't end up paying multiple shipping bills or getting locked into a minimum order.

Artbrands LLC and The Wild Side are the only two major designers/transfer makers that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

